# Sources these days.....SEIZED AGAIN



## shaunsr77 (Nov 20, 2020)

well i just got my 2nd order prom PSL in a row seized.  i hate waiting. now i have to wait til its been 30 days from it shipped and theyll resend.. they did last time and ive been in contact.  But really ive ordered 3 times from them and the last 2 seized.  that will conclude my buisness with them. 

i know theres a risk internationally but those odds are ****ed....i wont pay domestic prices they are ridculous. even psl has a us order site where everything is double priced...i get it but still....  

now its time to find my great priced reliable one stop shop, again.....ugh....


----------



## CJ (Nov 20, 2020)

Sent to the same address?


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 20, 2020)

Keep ordering internationlly off the internet and soon you won't have to worry about it any more when you get that knock on  your door....


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 20, 2020)

So you are saving money by ordering packages that never arrive?

I get the frustration, but It may be worth asking if the uncertainty and stress is worn it.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 20, 2020)

Not sure your mindset is correct...yes domestic is higher,but less hassle and quicker.. Do you use cheap brake pads on your car as well?..Also,this is not where I would save a buck..An infection from crap gear isn't pretty..


----------



## Charger69 (Nov 20, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Keep ordering internationlly off the internet and soon you won't have to worry about it any more when you get that knock on  your door....



Sounds like this package resend may bring the knock.  I am sure that they have discovered a pattern now. 
There is a saying,” three strikes and your out”.

Use a different address.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 20, 2020)

Get a local source


----------



## creekrat (Nov 20, 2020)

How is that the source’s fault?  Why would you continue to have them reship to the same address after 2 straight seizures?


----------



## Jin (Nov 20, 2020)

PSL? Not sure I’d even want that package to arrive.


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 20, 2020)

I would hope you're not going to have it reshipped to the same address.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 20, 2020)

This thread made me giggle.

Next time someone asks why they shouldn't order from an internet source, Ill refer them to this thread and how dumb people attract unneeded attention to those sources by reshipping packs. If your source reships to the same address, you are both morons.

IF YOUR PACK GETS SEIZED....COUNT IT AS A LOSS AND MOVE THE FUK ON!!!!


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Nov 21, 2020)

This is what happens when newbies get their first source without learning the rules of the game.  Whatever address you used is burnt.  

Slic.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Nov 21, 2020)

I remember when I starting looking into all of this and was on a forum I think just called steroid.com or sterodify.com or something like that.  The banners at the top were very tempting, but man I’m so glad I waited.   Test E was the rage then and even though the guys on the board seemed like great people with some knowledge I’m so glad I waited.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Nov 21, 2020)

Guess you're not really saving $$ on domestics?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 21, 2020)

Dude mine was seized too. Awesome international group tho. Top notch Brands but top notch prices too. Had it re shipped to a dif name and dif addy in a dif county. It’s still about a week out. I’ll let you know. 700 Balkan Anavar. 
which I must say is a lot better than just getting straight robbed by Gear Church. Garbage mothers. Straight confirmed my order and asked for payment, sent it and they BLOCKED ME. Ok, ok, this ones on me. Shame on me. But likewise I was desperate for a domestic source and I don’t know anyone. I don’t go to a public gym. I built my own and bought a bunch of used equipment. I’ve got everything I need. All the friends I have are pretty much right here. Lol. Hey guys  I’m insensitive, Mr insensitive lol. Fml


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 21, 2020)

You are the ONLY one to be robbed..Not sure your motivation,angle or whatever..But that's a bold claim..And I know better..
And that's all I'm going to say about that.. it's not going to be a pissing contest.. I'm not interested in your experience or opinion..All I'm saying is what I said..and this....In 3 yrs I've never heard that or seen any problems..Out


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 21, 2020)

You are the ONLY one to be robbed..Not sure your motivation,angle or whatever..But that's a bold claim..And I know better..
And that's all I'm going to say about that.. it's not going to be a pissing contest.. I'm not interested in your experience or opinion..All I'm saying is what I said..and this....In 3 yrs I've never heard that or seen any problems..


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 21, 2020)

I just viewed all your post..
Cop or troll....


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 21, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> You are the ONLY one to be robbed..Not sure your motivation,angle or whatever..But that's a bold claim..And I know better..
> And that's all I'm going to say about that.. it's not going to be a pissing contest.. I'm not interested in your experience or opinion..All I'm saying is what I said..and this....In 3 yrs I've never heard that or seen any problems..Out



absolutely not a bold claim. I’m just testifying to exactly what happened to me. I don’t have an angle, simply experience that literally just happened to me. How do I upload pictures?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 21, 2020)

I dunno wtf your problem is with me. But you’re picking a fight out of pure ignorance. Want to speak of a bold claim? How about your assertions you just made! Obviously you got offended, my bad. Sorry, not sorry. I have proof and I stand by that. What’s your angle? After you hypocritically call someone a troll while you troll their profile and forum history? Jeez man. I didn’t do anything to you, didn’t mean to strike a nerve.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 21, 2020)

Have you read the article on ‘selective scamming’. Because it’s a thing, obviously. And what exactly would one gain if said individual was a ‘cop’? Wtf could someone possibly gain from that in here? I have high respect for officers today, not all but the good ones. And enough respect to stay the hell away and fly under the radar. But no, not even close. I was a deputy when I got out of the military 10 years ago. I lasted a week before I was fired for not arresting one of my friends. Never looked back. No desire, not for me. I much prefer this side of the law to be 100%


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 21, 2020)

View attachment 10862
View attachment 10863
View attachment 10864


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 21, 2020)

So, I just screenshot the last two.
my order confirmation with how to pay. 
the second is less than an hour I sent the Bitcoin to the exact addy, (double check in photo) 
the last one at the bottom is my canceled order info claiming I didn’t pay. 
ill upload one last pic of immediately upon receiving that email I sent back all my proof to discover they blocked me.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 10865


----------



## shaunsr77 (Nov 21, 2020)

lol wtf Is going on here.  so let me defend myself real quick and get that out of the way.  I'm not a ****ing newbie, I'm not an idiot (well maybe I am for even reading some of them attacking wanna be ass post) no I use different address and names everytime.  yes they reshipped both orders now.  yes I was being a lil pussy and venting.....at least I know not to order from gearchurch now and they were who I was gonna switch to lol.  thanks mr insensitive.  lol


----------



## shaunsr77 (Nov 21, 2020)

also I dont randomly pick internet sources.  I go with forum sponsors that are backed by the forum and held accountable.   as they are.  so basically I just posted that to see if I could get some thoughts and info.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> PSL? Not sure I’d even want that package to arrive.



Piece of Shit Lab


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 21, 2020)

I thought I made myself perfectly clear.. you have your opinion.. I strongly disagree..I will not discuss this on this forum..I personally have 1st hand knowledge of that said source..go to that forum and prove it NOT here..out of respect to both,this forum and the source..you didn't find that source here..did you??..I would love to see you Over There..then the gloves will be off...post it or is there a hitch??
I personally find it underhanded...bashing a well respected and proven source on another forum..if you have a problem..hash or out where you found them..their are reps for this exact reason.. I'm being as nice as I can.. call it,me whatever makes you feel better..But I know better..blow that smoke up somebody's else's Ass...not mine...BTW you're talking about a good friend of mine..so if you want to long back over there a state your claim.. I'll be waiting for you.. I've already started the coals..


----------



## lfod14 (Nov 21, 2020)

Nothing got seized, you got scammed. Check your PM.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm just making fun of the initials lol.


----------



## Jin (Nov 21, 2020)

shaunsr77 said:


> also I dont randomly pick internet sources.  I go with forum sponsors that are backed by the forum and held accountable.   as they are.  so basically I just posted that to see if I could get some thoughts and info.



Lots of us were former Ology guys. It’s a shady forum with shady sponsors. In fact, almost all forums are shady to some degree except a handful, including this one as we have no sponsors and no reasons to rip anyone off or silence people who would talk bad about forum sponsors. 

not saying you found PSL through ology but we have plenty of experience with them and they are hands down no good.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 22, 2020)

Ok ok. I owe everyone an apology. Im sorry i crossed some lines here. I was venting too and I'm sorely sorry. 
Gabriel, I'm sorry i kinda popped like that. I blame the tren. Not even joking. But seriously I got scammed yes. I know now thanks to some good folks who sent me to the right place which happened to forewarn everyone roughly 2 weeks before i placed my order. Thank you Ifod. 
Again, im sorry for breaking ths rules too. I'm going to read the forum rules and make sure this doesn't happen again. I'm a fool and i sincerely apologize. I really need this group because in all honesty i have no friends. I'm married with 4 kids. Kinda all i got fellas. I don't wanna screw this up. Forgive me.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 22, 2020)

I did see the name here and i duck duck go'd the name. Yes. I know, its exactly what i get. I was rushing and desperate because i got that seizure letter from cbp and i wasn't sure my source would re send at the time. Really wanting to finish this tren cycle with Var and my wife took the last blister pack. Lol. She deserves it more than me. She's a good girl. Means well. Anywho, i bashed the wrong guy and I'm the ignorant one. Forgive me Gabriel. I really am sorry bro.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 22, 2020)

So who scammed you? I'm so confused.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 22, 2020)

That bunk & fake site posing as GC. Be watchful.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 22, 2020)

My original source did NOT scam me. They’re legit. They’ve resent a new one. I’ll keep everyone up on TD or nope. Lol.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 22, 2020)

No problem Brother..this thread should be a Tren sticky.. I've been there..waiting on gear can cause chafing..got to plan a cycle ahead..stock up.. hell we've all been there..Golden Rule#1..never order more than min on 1st order and know going in on a New Source it might go tits up..
But we are good.. believe me I don't get wrapped up in that stuff..I say my peace and move on..Believe me I've got bigger fish to fry..


----------



## shaunsr77 (Nov 27, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> This thread made me giggle.
> 
> Next time someone asks why they shouldn't order from an internet source, Ill refer them to this thread and how dumb people attract unneeded attention to those sources by reshipping packs. If your source reships to the same address, you are both morons.
> 
> IF YOUR PACK GETS SEIZED....COUNT IT AS A LOSS AND MOVE THE FUK ON!!!!



god damn big fella calm down.....you sound like a bitch on her rag for one, for two swole guys are supposed to look cool and act cool....nobody wants to look up to a ****in cocksucker...

Thats just a general statement, but excellent advice.

my pack came 2 days ago, didnt get seized i jumped to conclusion because of covid delays....

Be cool Big Swole Pump.... and dont say shit back to this itll just reinforce that cocksucker nobody likes theory


----------



## shaunsr77 (Nov 27, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> I thought I made myself perfectly clear.. you have your opinion.. I strongly disagree..I will not discuss this on this forum..I personally have 1st hand knowledge of that said source..go to that forum and prove it NOT here..out of respect to both,this forum and the source..you didn't find that source here..did you??..I would love to see you Over There..then the gloves will be off...post it or is there a hitch??
> I personally find it underhanded...bashing a well respected and proven source on another forum..if you have a problem..hash or out where you found them..their are reps for this exact reason.. I'm being as nice as I can.. call it,me whatever makes you feel better..But I know better..blow that smoke up somebody's else's Ass...not mine...BTW you're talking about a good friend of mine..so if you want to long back over there a state your claim.. I'll be waiting for you.. I've already started the coals..




well i would take it personal and act out like a kid would, but when your right your right.. besides pumpswolefucboy already stood out to be the cocksucker of the clan.  lol im kidding, but your right gabriel and i got it anyway....im on a hard diet and irrationally emotional.  i shouldve never posted that.  i always deal with them theyre good to go.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 28, 2020)

shaunsr77 said:


> god damn big fella calm down.....you sound like a bitch on her rag for one, for two swole guys are supposed to look cool and act cool....nobody wants to look up to a ****in cocksucker...
> 
> Thats just a general statement, but excellent advice.
> 
> ...



This is a bit out of line!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 28, 2020)

shaunsr77 said:


> god damn big fella calm down.....you sound like a bitch on her rag for one, for two swole guys are supposed to look cool and act cool....nobody wants to look up to a ****in cocksucker...
> 
> Thats just a general statement, but excellent advice.
> 
> ...



Dude. Really? Damn man. Why would you attack big like that? Come on man! Just look at his stats. Sit back and read, friend. Do you have any idea how much you can learn from this guy? Keyboard toughmen don't get far around here. You're black balling youraelf. Damn.


----------



## Hooba (Dec 1, 2020)

I have been using Dutch Pharma with zero issues.  US based so I never get any hassle.   Ordering internationally just opens that up to the whole customs thing then you get a knock on the door and a big black man with a super bowl ring slaps a glove on and you are left with the sudden urge to smoke and raid the fridge


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 1, 2020)

I've had a few seizures years ago.  I always switched up the address. 

Lol at the letter stating the dangers of ordering online medications, as well as what they found in the package, and if one would still like to claim the package... I'm sure they've caught a few dumbasses not willing to chalk up a loss.


----------



## Grejbgik (Dec 5, 2020)

Then help a new guy out...


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Jan 27, 2021)

even a nice private quiet domestic (someone trying to make a couple bucks not trying to be the next walmart or on the cover of Forbes!) and if you take some time, youll find a quality DOM cheaper than INT PSL for sure. Simple is better.. I dont need a selection of 70 steriods to grow, the 7 I rotate works just fine..shipping $5.63 n 3days lol

keep your head up, all of us have played the waiting game at one point in our careers (it is the worst IMO)
best,
MuscleMedMD


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 27, 2021)

As bad as it was with Customs from when I figured out a way to circumvent customs doing e-commerce from 2008 to 2012, there is NO WAY I would risk ordering controlled substances.  I'd bet money that my name is flagged because the last time I shipped something internationally, it was inspected BEFORE it left the country and arrived at its destination with a wiring harness missing.


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Jan 27, 2021)

Am I reading this correctly? after reading every post..all the emotional swings and discussion was over nothing!? I was feeling for you guys..waiting alone is torture!

I love that this board doesnt have MODs pushing sponsors in every post and people can talk openly.. that's refreshing!
best bros,
MuscleMedMD


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 28, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> I love that this board doesnt have MODs pushing sponsors in every post and people can talk openly.. that's refreshing!
> best bros,
> MuscleMedMD



This was the very first thing I noticed when I found this place that made me stay. That censored and peddled boards is just like watching MSM...


----------



## Jin (Jan 28, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> Am I reading this correctly? after reading every post..all the emotional swings and discussion was over nothing!? I was feeling for you guys..waiting alone is torture!
> 
> I love that this board doesnt have MODs pushing sponsors in every post and people can talk openly.. that's refreshing!
> best bros,
> MuscleMedMD



Can I interest you in signing up for Amway?


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Jan 28, 2021)

thanks lol I wish it was that easy..


----------



## KevinD (Jan 30, 2021)

why in the world would you order from PSL? they have been caught numerous of times playing dirty. They should not be trusted


clen tested bunk last week and they deleted the thread guy made. see my thread..

they photoshop test reports and got caught in that too


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Jan 30, 2021)

how can the Mods/vets push them with every post? is this a 'no trust amongst thieves' kinda thing.. pretty heartless IMO


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 30, 2021)

KevinD said:


> why in the world would you order from PSL



lets not blame the buyer for being ignorant

you should be asking "why" hasnt anyone blown the scammers head off yet


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Feb 1, 2021)

thats easy..
With all the $$$ hes made, I would assume he travels like the president! and the more money=more board sponsor ads=more victims..
all the more reason to keep posts like this bumped..


----------



## snake (Feb 1, 2021)

This thread popped up again. The dude showed up for his free one day pass and is now gone. His absence may be in part to taking my advice; I did connect him with the overseas AAS complaint hotline number. 1(877) 227-5511


----------



## haleykane0 (Aug 8, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> thats easy..
> With all the $$$ hes made, I would assume he travels like the president! and the more money=more board sponsor ads=more victims..
> all the more reason to keep posts like this bumped..


Hey how do I pm you?


----------



## eazy (Aug 8, 2021)

haleykane0 said:


> Hey how do I pm you?


.....


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 8, 2021)

haleykane0 said:


> Hey how do I pm you?


I'd add a shit emoji to Adrenaline's if I knew how.  Dude just joins the board at 0700 today and this?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 8, 2021)

Touch like before you click and the options will show


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 8, 2021)

The shit emoji is the closest thing we have to a neg now. It reduces a person's reaction score.  Wish we still had the red/green bars lol


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 9, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> lets not blame the buyer for being ignorant
> 
> you should be asking "why" hasnt anyone blown the scammers head off yet


I've been trying to wipe the Community clean of everyone's favorite Uncle for years. Uncle Z owns PSL. Mr Dimaggio owns ASF. Dimaggio is a thrice busted and cooperating defendant of a well known supplement company busted for knowingly adding illicit aas to an advertised dietary supplement. Dimaggio admitted that he and his 2 partners knew they were adding illegal aas to their product...again! Didn't let his 2 partners know that he was cooperating with the gov't. Every man for himself is his motto after indictments are unsealed.
PSL was proven to forge Lab4tox test results. Uncle Z pays rent for 3 companies he owns at ASF. The truth is buried under pages on nonsense. Uncle Z has Carte Blanche at ASF. He can lie and steal with impunity.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 9, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> I've been trying to wipe the Community clean of everyone's favorite Uncle for years. Uncle Z owns PSL. Mr Dimaggio owns ASF. Dimaggio is a thrice busted and cooperating defendant of a well known supplement company busted for knowingly adding illicit aas to an advertised dietary supplement. Dimaggio admitted that he and his 2 partners knew they were adding illegal aas to their product...again! Didn't let his 2 partners know that he was cooperating with the gov't. Every man for himself is his motto after indictments are unsealed.
> PSL was proven to forge Lab4tox test results. Uncle Z pays rent for 3 companies he owns at ASF. The truth is buried under pages on nonsense. Uncle Z has Carte Blanche at ASF. He can lie and steal with impunity.


Uncle z is like a cockroach. He'll outlive us all


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> I've been trying to wipe the Community clean of everyone's favorite Uncle for years. Uncle Z owns PSL. Mr Dimaggio owns ASF. Dimaggio is a thrice busted and cooperating defendant of a well known supplement company busted for knowingly adding illicit aas to an advertised dietary supplement. Dimaggio admitted that he and his 2 partners knew they were adding illegal aas to their product...again! Didn't let his 2 partners know that he was cooperating with the gov't. Every man for himself is his motto after indictments are unsealed.
> PSL was proven to forge Lab4tox test results. Uncle Z pays rent for 3 companies he owns at ASF. The truth is buried under pages on nonsense. Uncle Z has Carte Blanche at ASF. He can lie and steal with impunity.


Truth


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 11, 2021)

I've posted the threat to physically harm me sent by Z back in 2012 or so. He and Oscarro had ratted each other out which caused a warehouse of Z's to be raided resulting in many orders not being delivered. 
I suggested that Selective Scamming results in the very same outcome.
Z attempted to bring his reshipping campaign to meso. I posted that it was a possible set up by LE and I demanded no member send his info to what I called an "Imposter" Uncle Z. The Z that day was not the Uncle I had come to know over the years.
Z then said he was suspending the reshipping campaign so he could deal with me personally.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 11, 2021)

I see not much changes in the overseas source crap shoot, it is a gamble don't you think?


----------



## stonetag (Aug 11, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> I've posted the threat to physically harm me sent by Z back in 2012 or so. He and Oscarro had ratted each other out which caused a warehouse of Z's to be raided resulting in many orders not being delivered.
> I suggested that Selective Scamming results in the very same outcome.
> Z attempted to bring his reshipping campaign to meso. I posted that it was a possible set up by LE and I demanded no member send his info to what I called an "Imposter" Uncle Z. The Z that day was not the Uncle I had come to know over the years.
> Z then said he was suspending the reshipping campaign so he could deal with me personally.
> ...


God there has been a lot of those "meet me mthrfuker" posts over the years, crack me up. One name comes to mind right off the bat...haha!


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 11, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> I've posted the threat to physically harm me sent by Z back in 2012 or so. He and Oscarro had ratted each other out which caused a warehouse of Z's to be raided resulting in many orders not being delivered.
> I suggested that Selective Scamming results in the very same outcome.
> Z attempted to bring his reshipping campaign to meso. I posted that it was a possible set up by LE and I demanded no member send his info to what I called an "Imposter" Uncle Z. The Z that day was not the Uncle I had come to know over the years.
> Z then said he was suspending the reshipping campaign so he could deal with me personally.
> ...


Z sounds like a nice rational guy but after reading this email I'm thinking maybe some family decides not to invite him to Christmas dinner.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 11, 2021)

stonetag said:


> God there has been a lot of those "meet me mthrfuker" posts over the years, crack me up. One name comes to mind right off the bat...haha!


I love fucking with people like that. They get so worked up over something someone over the internet says to them.  Sadly though, I have yet to meet any of these clowns but I'm sure if I had, they would have taught me a lesson, lol.


----------

